# Wie angelt mann mit einem Trout egg richtig?



## Makreli (5. August 2007)

Hi Leute
Wollte dem nächst wieder zum Forellenangeln habe mich dann nach etwas neuem umgeguckt und das Trout egg gefunden nur ich weiß nich wie mann damit richtig angelt!!!! Und wie teuer das ungefähr ist!!
Könnt ihr mir helfen? Also wie die montage ist! Und hattet ihr schon erfahrung mit dem teil, und habt ihr schon was gefangen?


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wie angelt mann mit einem Trout egg richtig?*

darf man mal fragen was ein trout egg ist??

MfG Ich


----------



## Makreli (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wie angelt mann mit einem Trout egg richtig?*

is so ne art wasserkugel von exori


----------



## Stefan6 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wie angelt mann mit einem Trout egg richtig?*

Das ist das:  http://www.exori.de/main.php?menu=3&katalog=2&link=dynamic/neuheiten


----------



## Steinadler (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wie angelt mann mit einem Trout egg richtig?*

wie mit ner wasserkugel was ich mich aber frag iwie bringen exori in ihrem troutprojekt alte angelutensilien in neuem design und namen raus war deine frage über haupt aus dieses ding bezogen oder auf die berkley trouteggs


----------



## Makreli (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wie angelt mann mit einem Trout egg richtig?*

Aso ok danke ne das war auf das was stefan im link gezeigt hatte


----------



## ostseeangler27 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Wie angelt mann mit einem Trout egg richtig?*

wie mit nem spiro oder waaserkugel wird es gefischt..


----------



## perchcatcher (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie angelt mann mit einem Trout egg richtig?*

Aber man muss sagen interessantes Gebilde^^ Aber sehe ich das richtig das der Köder also eher das Vorfach unten an dem Ding befestigt wird ?


----------



## der Jäger (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie angelt mann mit einem Trout egg richtig?*

Moin !! 

Ist was neues angelt man wie Wasserkugel und Sbiro zusammen.
Montage wie Sbiro und angeln wie mit einer Wasserkugel.
Der Trout egg soll besser fliegen und besser im Wasser liegen und sollen keine Schnurverdrahlungen im Flug passieren. Und der Flug und das Treiben des Dinges liegt durch den Schwerpunkt des Messingstückes. Hab so raus gelesen und mich interessiert dieses Teil auch. Beim nächsten Räubertrip wird dieses Teil von mir auf die Schnurgezogen.Weil nur schleppe auf die gepunkten Räuber.

gruß
der Jäger :g


----------



## Makreli (6. August 2007)

*AW: Wie angelt mann mit einem Trout egg richtig?*

Also hört sichd as nich nur für mich gut weiß jemand wie der pereis ungefähr ligt?
Also gefischt wird das wie eine wasserkugel und die montage ist wie mti einem spirolino.


----------



## Rheinweib (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt mann mit einem Trout egg richtig?*

Also ich hab das Ding für mich entdeckt, macht irre Spass und geht wie Hulle . Als Rute kann man theoretisch jede leichtere Rute ab 3 Metern nehmen. Ich hab ne Daiwa Apollo 3 Meter 5-40g WG. Ein wunderbar leichtes Rütchen.
Montage: Das Trout-Egg frei auf die Hauptschnur, dann die erste Pilotkugel aufziehen, dann einen Wirbel. Die Pilotkugel hat nur die Aufgabe, den Wirbel oben zu halten. Dann ein Vorfach von ca. 1,50 - 2m Länge (nicht zu dick), auf das Vorfach kommt noch eine Pilotkugel, so eine die richtig gut auf der Schnur hält, ich hab eine mit ca. 12mm Durchmesser in schrillem Neogelb, also kein Styoposkügelchen oder sowas, die muss halten (oder zur Not mit zwei Stoppern fixieren). Mit der zweiten Kugel bestimmst Du die Angeltiefe, das schrille Ding funzzt gut als "Mini-Pose". Dann ein-zwei Bienenmaden o.ä. dran und gaaaaanz langsam ranschleppen. Die Bienenmade sinkt ganz natürlich langsam runter, wenn sie unten ist, und sich nix getan hat, ein bischen anziehen und wieder runtersinkan lassen. TOP! Hat mir erst kürzlich 7 Forellen im Kilobereich beschehrt. Ist das freischwimmende Pilotkügelchen plötzlich futsch.....dann gehts ab......
Hoffe, ich konnte helfen.
Gruss Heike


----------



## familienvater (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie angelt mann mit einem Trout egg richtig?*

Habe mit dem Trout Egg auch schon so wie meine Vorgängerin geangelt und hatte gute Erfolge. Ist aber auch auf "Stand" gut , weil man zum Beispiel im Sommer direkt unter der Wasser-oberfläche angeln kann und durch die Schnurführung fast kein Widerstand vorhanden ist .
MFG und Petri Heil vom
familienvater   #h


----------

